# Just missed reserved Champion



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

good for you that horse is awesome summer weather is a pain!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Still did a good job!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations! I don't know the politics of showing as I'm a backyard owner but it still sounds great to me given the circumstances with the weather and all.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Missed entering the hunter flat because we had very sever weather go through and we settled to leaving Spy on the trailer. The horses already there were warmed up, so they chlanged the order of classes and had it indoor while the rain was coming down.


This is exactly why Spy wants to move to IL with me! WE didn't have tornadoes today!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Got some pictures.

You can see by the rather water soaked ground the downpour we had, and that was after the sun came out and dried it out somewhat. At one end it was it was a lake that was 6 " deep.:shock:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Rain sucks, our show last wekend got rained out too, we had to move imdoors. Of course it went "kaboom" and started pouring buckets when the short stirrup kids were schooling! Everyone outside got soaked, and the ponies all took off into the barn, following a proffesional rider on a pony, lol


----------

